# مشكلة فى تنصيب primavera p6 8.2



## ataa sheko (22 فبراير 2013)

عندما نزلت برنامج البريمافيرا p6 8.2 من موقع بريمافيرا وفكيت الضغط طلعلى ثلاثة ملفات 
disk1
p6suite
translations
ولا اعلم كيفية تنصيبة ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء شرح بسيط لتنصيب البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمودعسل (24 فبراير 2013)

معايا ملف لشرح تنصيب البرنامج خطوة بخطوة
لا اعرف كيفيه رفعه على الموفع
راسلنى على الميل أو اشرحلى كيفيه رفعه هنا يكون أفضل ...


----------



## ataa sheko (24 فبراير 2013)

ممكن ترفعه على اى موقع رفع او من خلال الملفات المرفقة التى ستجدها فى اصفل الصفحة من خلال الرد المتطور واختيار الملفات المرفقة ورفعه


----------



## الأسد الجريح (25 فبراير 2013)

حضرتك نزلت البرنامج الغلط
بريمافيرا بتوفر إصدارين للبريمافيرا
1- Primavera P6 Enterprise Project Portfolio Management
2- Primavera P6 Professional Project Management

حضرتك نزلت الأصدار الاولاني
وده عشان يشتغل محتاج مجموعة خطوات صعبة وطويلة

أنصح حضرتك بتنزيل الإصدار التاني وإن شاء الله هايشتغل معاك علي طول
وده الرابط بتاعه علي موقع بريمافيرا

https://edelivery.oracle.com/EPD/Download/get_form?egroup_aru_number=14417630


----------



## ataa sheko (28 فبراير 2013)

انا شاكر لحضرتك جدا على اهتمامك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moody1977 (1 مارس 2013)

اليك الطريقة الصحيحة فى المرفقات


----------



## youneshassan (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## youneshassan (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## jamel58 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## mohkhattab81 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

please can anyone help me in that problem :

Component Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (x86 and x64) has failed to install with the following error message:"A failure occurred attempting to install the .NET Framework 4 Full."Component Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (x86 and x64) has failed to install with the following error message:
"A failure occurred attempting to install the .NET Framework 4 Full."
​


----------



## ofm (13 مايو 2014)

323


----------



## hawk117 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## fazlok (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## azizmech (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخانا العزيز:84:


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------

